# How to Become a VIP



## chicken_hawk (Sep 14, 2014)

If you're reading this then this subject obviously interests you. Now, you can go through your training career and never become  VIP on any board and still get all your gear and great info. However,  like Mastercard membership has it's privileges. What are they,  well refer to the first rule of The Fight Club. You'll have to find out yourself. 

I will say, that many will desire to have the status and will never achieve it since they don't follow some simple principles. Sometimes, they don't care and other times their personalities will not allow them. 

Also, I am not the last word on anything,  I just like to force people to listen to my bullshit. But, I am a VIP on several boards like many here and it is harder then it was Pre ORD (Operation Raw Deal for you pnewbs).

Principles:
1. Follow the board rules. It takes 10 minutes and will prevent stupid mistakes. I read them everytime I join a board even though they are usually the same. Then,  just acknowledge you comply.

2. Don't be a dick. This is hard for many and will keep them from the status everywhere they go except the board they open and assign themselves some dubious title. Now, this includes flaming another member as well as being tactful in reponses you do not agree with. If you disagree then that's fine, just be polite in your reply and don't take it personal even if they make it. The other member may be a dick, but the mods know and the dick is already on a short leash....trust me.

3. Participate. This means responses that are either insightful or clever. If don't have anything to say, then don't bother being a wind bag. Allong those lines don't be a post whore who either says welcome to 50 people in the intro section during one session or someone who just cuts and pastes shit. 

4. Don't ask stupid questions.  Your teacher was wrong, there are stupid questions. Who makes the best dbol reminds me of one such question asked by dozens of tools each month. Another,  tip along this line is to learn how to search your question to see if it may have been asked before.  Also, when you do ask an original question make sure to include some stats.

5. Don't over step. Some times their are conversations you should just not be a part off. If you have no idea on conversions then do not give advice. If you are 6' and 180, then don't speak as an authority on a bulking thread cuz your read an article by 1swolebro. Better to keep silent and have people think you're a fool then open your mouth and prove it.

6. Be patient. Never, request status as that is just a douche move. Don't kiss ass unless it's IB's as no one likes a brown noser but him. Just appreciate you are part of a good family.

7. Earn trust. You have only one screen name and that is your board rep period. In your dealings with sources or members always be beyond reproach. Always,  keep your word and if you can't pay, don't play.

Now, they may be more on the subject and maybe others will add to this thread, but these seven while not the Holy Grail should allow you to become part of the inner circle,  a family where if a VIP says it then that's enough for me.

Hawk


----------



## MattG (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool post CH. Im just a hardcore gymrat so i will never achieve VIP status, but youre totally right about the things you said above. I love Anasci here specifically for the fact that there arent a bunch of arrogant know it alls on here, and not very many mouthy dicks. As it is everywhere, there's always a few of them, and they always stand out to me. A bro can have all the knowledge in the world, but if they spout off cocky or insulting attitudes it just flat out ruins it. You my friend are a prime example of what a person should strive to be, if they want VIP status. Awesome dude that knows his shit, helps people, without the ego :sHa_thumbsup3:


----------



## BigBob (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice post Hawk. Everyone can take something away from that one!


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 15, 2014)

*" I say now, I'll show you a Chicken"*

You are one Chicken_Hawk that don't put up with any FogHorn LegHorns BS ! Later,OMR


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 15, 2014)

Very good post ch


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wait, you don't have to suck dick for VIP status!?!?!? All seriousness, good post Hawk.  Takes a lot of trust by fellow VIP's based mostly on "internet" reputation. Much like bodybuilding itself,  you must  in your time to reap the rewards.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Wait, you don't have to suck dick for VIP status!?!?!? All seriousness, good post Hawk.  Takes a lot of trust by fellow VIP's based mostly on "internet" reputation. Much like bodybuilding itself,  you must  in your time to reap the rewards.


Ib's been doing it wrong this whole time


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm bitter


----------



## squatster (Sep 16, 2014)

Always like reading your stuff - always good reading - wish I had more time to be here - gets tough with the little ones and the work load
Keep your writing going man


----------



## Sully (Sep 16, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I'm bitter



Sarcasm? Hard to tell on forums.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Sarcasm? Hard to tell on forums.




LoL yes and no- I was talking to IB one day and he mentioned some thing about the VIP forum.. And I was like WTF is that... I had no idea there was one

I asked who's invited and he told me and I was like.. Humm I guess my post aren't quality enough LoL... Honestly I don't really care but it's funny.


----------



## Sully (Sep 16, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> LoL yes and no- I was talking to IB one day and he mentioned some thing about the VIP forum.. And I was like WTF is that... I had no idea there was one
> 
> I asked who's invited and he told me and I was like.. Humm I guess my post aren't quality enough LoL... Honestly I don't really care but it's funny.



I getcha bro. Keep ur chin up, u'll b one of the cool kids someday.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I getcha bro. Keep ur chin up, u'll b one of the cool kids someday.




Not to sound like an ass- but I could care less. While not everyone agrees with my approach for the most part I think the quality of my post speak for themselves to be honest. I try to stay out of politics of the board so for me it's not a big deal.


----------



## Daniel11 (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting... Never really thought about VIP before.

Carry on....I'm getting swol


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 16, 2014)

Just wondering what is the advantages?   You just have a little more control of the board right?   Abke to delete a post or thread.  Is it just a sought after status.  Or are people sending free gear for y'all to test out.  If that's the case I might have to work on it.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 17, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Just wondering what is the advantages?   You just have a little more control of the board right?   Abke to delete a post or thread.  Is it just a sought after status.  Or are people sending free gear for y'all to test out.  If that's the case I might have to work on it.



Well, this thread got twisted a bit. But, anyway VIP status is something to aspire to rather then a quest. If you follow the above it come with time.

Hawk


----------



## Sully (Sep 17, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Not to sound like an ass- but I could care less. While not everyone agrees with my approach for the most part I think the quality of my post speak for themselves to be honest. I try to stay out of politics of the board so for me it's not a big deal.



It was just a joke, bro. U know you're well respected around these parts, and a consistently solid contributor for the board. I've personally gotten a lot of great info from your posts that I've applied to my own training.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> It was just a joke, bro. U know you're well respected around these parts, and a consistently solid contributor for the board. I've personally gotten a lot of great info from your posts that I've applied to my own training.




LoL it wasn't directed towards you or anyone really- I guess I sounded bitter when read it over again but I was more or less kinda laughing when I wrote it.. Didn't mean to sound all drama LoL


----------



## Sully (Sep 18, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> LoL it wasn't directed towards you or anyone really- I guess I sounded bitter when read it over again but I was more or less kinda laughing when I wrote it.. Didn't mean to sound all drama LoL



Ur good homie. Keep plugging away.


----------



## squatster (Sep 20, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> LoL it wasn't directed towards you or anyone really- I guess I sounded bitter when read it over again but I was more or less kinda laughing when I wrote it.. Didn't mean to sound all drama LoL




Tell ya man- this place would such with out you and your posts


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 20, 2014)

VIP? Doubt it will ever happen... Diesel ass leprechaun? That is privilege only I will know


----------



## thebrick (Sep 20, 2014)

Brothers, EVERYONE is appreciated here on this board. We have a kick-ass group of brothers here and EACH ONE of you is part of why this board is so good and has a good vibe. Believe me, the mods appreciate you all and you make our job very easy.    I love this board and we have a very experienced group of brothers here. To answer a question if VIPs have any control over the board, the answer is no, only mods have that. The VIPs are just a group of guys that have a very, very long track record on the boards and have been around a very long time. It has nothing to do with post count or anything like that. Anyone here can eventually become a VIP. It just takes time. ChickenHawk made some very good points on that.


----------

